# A face to the name/s....



## swingonthespiral (Apr 30, 2007)

just a pic of me and my best friend/housemate (also herp mad studying zoology/herp at JCU and mentioned in a few thread of mine).... shes the blue one.... lol.

Now before you ask shes blue cos we were goin to see our favourite band in the world TOOL and Maynard the singer in the early days used ot dye himself blue for gigs so sammy did as well...

just thought it would be nice since most of us will never know what anyone on here actually looks like... oh and my hair is normally that straight and didnt stay like that for long lol.... 

AND YES SAMMY IS SINGLE  but i will have to screen you first....:lol:


----------



## Bryony (Apr 30, 2007)

OMG!!!!!

You have found Trousa_snakes sole mate!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 30, 2007)

well trousa if ur in tsv pm me.... i think i should turn htis into a lets find sammy a nice herp guy thread.... her boyfriend of 3yrs just cheated on her so i think shes needs a good guy for a good time.... and look at her shes gorgeous, smart, herp mad, plays in a band and drives an EH...what more could you ask for???? BLOKES FOR SAMMY WHERE ARE YOU lol....


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Sammys a Smurf!


----------



## Bryony (Apr 30, 2007)

Well your sammy and Trousa_snake have one main thing in common......

They are both blue!


----------



## monix (Apr 30, 2007)

swingonthespiral.. . u look like someone i went to school with in Townsville...  
although u didnt have black hair then....

this is me n my boy having a birthday morning coffee!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 30, 2007)

i didnt got to skool in townsville.... i was in batemans bay for a few years then in wollongong.... 

with the risk of sounding like a lesbo u and ur boy are very good looking.... im tryin to convince my boy to grow his hair....but its not working!!!!! lol


----------



## monix (Apr 30, 2007)

well u have a twin. i should dig up sum pics n u can see u both have the same face!! bizaar!!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 30, 2007)

well my dad was a ladies man anything is possible lol....yeah dig up the pics i would love to see!!!!


----------



## urodacus_au (Apr 30, 2007)

Weird, was listening to forty six & 2 when i read this.

Friend looks like that blue chick out of X-men 

Jordan


----------



## AnteUp (Apr 30, 2007)

Strange I was thinking of starting a faces to names thread last night, but I didn't because I couldn't find any recent pics of me by myself and half of them were drunk happy snaps.  I'm sure I'll find one that wont shock you folk, eventually.


----------



## monix (Apr 30, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> well my dad was a ladies man anything is possible lol....yeah dig up the pics i would love to see!!!!


 
oki doki!! sadly all my photos are at my parents home in townsville and i wont be up until early June. Will have a poke around at home though just in case.


on a side note... a few of my ol good mates used to be at JCU doin PhDs etc....
one in particular i am trying to track down....

her name is Beth Mott and she frequently dissapeared into the bush studying frogs and various other animals.. so surely some herp peoplez in Townsville will know her...


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 30, 2007)

no worries monix ill ask sammy when i get home if she knows of her.....

and anteup i think thats a great idea.... why doesnt everyone post pics of themselves.... would help weed out some of the nasty miconceptions that the internet fuels...... we need like a pink snake next to our avatar for a girl and blue snake for a boy lol....


----------



## monix (Apr 30, 2007)

i just did a google on her... (should have before opening my mouth).. and the irony is.. 

it looks like she is now at University of Wollongong :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 30, 2007)

um there have been several faces to names threads =D it's always good to have a new one but it's not original sorry  I agree Monix and co are good looking, i really like that photo actually even though it's a bit fuzzy, looks like it's out of a magazine for the cafe strip or something =)


----------



## AnteUp (Apr 30, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> um there have been several faces to names threads =D it's always good to have a new one but it's not original sorry  I agree Monix and co are good looking, i really like that photo actually even though it's a bit fuzzy, looks like it's out of a magazine for the cafe strip or something =)



So true but I think we need a new one every so often, because half the pictures in the old threads don't work and lots of the posters are no longer active members.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 30, 2007)

I wondered what happened to Smurfette when she grew up.....


----------



## jessop (Apr 30, 2007)

Greebo said:


> I wondered what happened to Smurfette when she grew up.....




She became a moderator at a popular herp forum... :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 30, 2007)

HAHAHHAHAHAH , too funny , w00t @ TOOL


Crap my blue is real tho :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## Bryony (Apr 30, 2007)

Get ya blue out!


----------



## Aslan (Apr 30, 2007)

This photo is about 8 months old...

My missus and I picking up our puppy and taking a photo with pup's dad...


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*The kids and I*

Here's a pic of the kids and myself on our Chirstmas prezzies taken X-mas morning.


----------



## swingonthespiral (May 1, 2007)

trousa thats awesome.... aslan that puppy is sooooo cute..... i can imagine the poop that would come outa that lol..... and shamous u should buy me a bike im soo jealous lol :lol:


----------



## phantomcat (May 1, 2007)

dude thats no dog! its a HORSE!!!!  seriously that puppy is gonna be huge when it grows up. So cute though


----------



## OuZo (May 1, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> aslan that puppy is sooooo cute..... i can imagine the poop that would come outa that lol


 
Hey Cass I have a Great Dane too and no...you can't imagine :shock: :lol:


----------



## swingonthespiral (May 1, 2007)

LMAO...... zo....... maybe i cant...... and i dont want to now lol


----------



## kelly (May 1, 2007)

Everyone should just put pictures in their profiles, like me!
Then threads like this wouldn't be needed!


----------



## IsK67 (May 1, 2007)

kelly said:


> Everyone should just put pictures in their profiles, like me!
> Then threads like this wouldn't be needed!



I did.

IsK


----------



## AnteUp (May 1, 2007)

IsK, that's hot.


----------



## nickamon (May 1, 2007)

I have a profile pic...it's just not of me.


----------



## IsK67 (May 1, 2007)

AnteUp said:


> IsK, that's hot.



Yeah that's Kramer.

Father of the Pups I have for sale. Although he is doing his best to disown them at the moment.

IsK


----------



## kelly (May 1, 2007)

Isk I had no idea you were so good looking!


----------



## minusone (May 1, 2007)

me, being a poser etc....


----------



## swingonthespiral (May 1, 2007)

hi minus ... dont know whos cuter ur md or u LMAO.... hehe yeay for boys with long hair.... yeah andy i hope ur listening!!!!


----------



## minusone (May 1, 2007)

sorry, the hair is pretty short now.


----------



## swingonthespiral (May 1, 2007)

NO BAD MINUS :shock: ..... jeez..... bring back that led zepplin era of hair..... *mmmmm*


----------



## salebrosus (May 1, 2007)

*Me*

The most recent pics i have of myself from a cousins wedding a couple of months ago.

Simone.


----------



## swingonthespiral (May 1, 2007)

SEE!!! i wouldve thought u had marbles as well.... lol


----------



## Chris1 (May 1, 2007)

haha,..marbles would look kinda funny in that red dress!!


----------



## devians (May 1, 2007)

This is me. at work. just now  yay for webcam on laptop 

or it would be, if the attachment thing worked. please hold 






thar we go


----------



## serpenttongue (May 1, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> The most recent pics i have of myself from a cousins wedding a couple of months ago.
> 
> Simone.


 
YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## junglemad (May 1, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> well trousa if ur in tsv pm me.... i think i should turn htis into a lets find sammy a nice herp guy thread.... her boyfriend of 3yrs just cheated on her so i think shes needs a good guy for a good time.... and look at her shes gorgeous, smart, herp mad, plays in a band and drives an EH...what more could you ask for???? BLOKES FOR SAMMY WHERE ARE YOU lol....




what a dream woman!! i am a ford man but i have had a few EH's (as u do)
good luck in your search Sammy


----------



## Vat69 (May 1, 2007)

Ooohh a show off thread!!!! 

Here I am visiting the grave of my favourite Ninja Turtle 'Mickey'  







I also have a far more narcissistic photo in my profile if anybody would like to see :lol:


----------



## swingonthespiral (May 1, 2007)

OMG SEEEEEEE.... mods we do need a girl snake boy snake part..... sorry vat i thought u were a boy too :lol:


----------



## minusone (May 1, 2007)

Vat is a cutie


----------



## Tsidasa (May 1, 2007)

you can see me in my profile holding bitch of a snake, weee mickey is my favourite ninja turtle too
i love that photo vat


----------



## Lucas (May 1, 2007)

no one needs to see me


----------



## monix (May 1, 2007)

cool pics vat!


----------



## Vat69 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks guys 

Minusone: got a pic of your sleeve to show off?


----------



## Fester (May 1, 2007)

I'm not known as "Fester" because of my hair style! Just a bad habit I have that I would rather not talk about!!


----------



## Johan (May 1, 2007)

Pic is in my Profile...


----------



## kelly (May 1, 2007)

APS have some attractive ladies!

oh & also attractive guys.

...but more attractive ladies


----------



## salebrosus (May 1, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> YUMMY!!!!!



Oh shucks babe!


Spiral, John Bowe is my fave driver, monie is my nickname short for Simone. So there goes my username johnbowemonie. Although some of the guys i have dated in the past you would swear i WAS the one with marbles.

Simone.


----------



## minusone (May 2, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Minusone: got a pic of your sleeve to show off?


 

unfortunately pics of me are few and far between. 
i'll see if i can take some over the weekend.


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 2, 2007)

Vat69, HOT!!! dig the pic in your profile.  

minusone, nice ink, where did you get that done at?

I'd like to see your back work as well as sleeves if you can dig up a pic?

Me, i'm into my fish (marines) as well as my tatts, so you have it covered as far as i'm concerned! 

I just have a back piece and a couple here and there.

Looks good mate...

Scott.


----------



## noni (May 2, 2007)

OMG this is turning into RSVP or Lavalife or something....

Good luck all you single ppl


----------



## swingonthespiral (May 2, 2007)

im not single i just like to perve lol  :lol:


----------



## minusone (May 2, 2007)

not single. just flirtatious. 

tattooed i have...
both arms
both sides of my ribs
back of my neck
shoulders (a nice rattlesnake curled up across them)
upper back
lower back
a few random leg ones
inside my bottom lip
upper chest


----------



## Scleropages (May 2, 2007)

minusone said:


> not single. just flirtatious.
> 
> tattooed i have...
> both arms
> ...


 

You will never get a job


----------



## MannyM (May 2, 2007)

I find it really interesting how there's a general 'goth' and 'tatt' trend with people who are into herps.

Not me though. I'm your average garden variety Greek male. I'd be the sore thumb in this crew I think.


----------



## minusone (May 2, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> You will never get a job


 

i work in the legal section of a finance company.
i have had no trouble getting good jobs. my resume outshines my tattoos and piercings.
i wear collared shirts and present myself neatly when needed.
=)


----------



## Chris1 (May 2, 2007)

MannyM said:


> I find it really interesting how there's a general 'goth' and 'tatt' trend with people who are into herps.
> 
> Not me though. I'm your average garden variety Greek male. I'd be the sore thumb in this crew I think.



yep, i'm boring as bat poop too,..! 
i dont even dye my hair,..!


----------



## OuZo (May 2, 2007)

MannyM said:


> I find it really interesting how there's a general 'goth' and 'tatt' trend with people who are into herps.
> 
> Not me though. I'm your average garden variety Greek male. I'd be the sore thumb in this crew I think.


 
YAY another Greek with herps lol. Although all the "average garden variety Greek males" that I know would never have reptiles lol


----------



## Scleropages (May 2, 2007)

minusone said:


> i work in the legal section of a finance company.
> i have had no trouble getting good jobs. my resume outshines my tattoos and piercings.
> i wear collared shirts and present myself neatly when needed.
> =)


 

lol WAS A JOKE  

hehe I work retail:shock:


----------



## minusone (May 2, 2007)

oh, lolz.

requiring more caffine before I get jokes this morning
:s


----------



## minusone (May 2, 2007)

the only other pic i can find where you can see my tattoos

will try get some taken.
or........see you on saturday at Castle hill


----------



## Scleropages (May 2, 2007)

minusone said:


> oh, lolz.
> 
> requiring more caffine before I get jokes this morning
> :s


 
hahahah , besides I'm covered in crap (erm tattoos)


----------



## nickamon (May 2, 2007)

MannyM said:


> I find it really interesting how there's a general 'goth' and 'tatt' trend with people who are into herps.
> 
> Not me though. I'm your average garden variety Greek male. I'd be the sore thumb in this crew I think.


 
:lol: Right there with you as tattoo-free German female. Can't make any promises about the goth thing though. I don't dress goth, but I love old school goth rock.


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 2, 2007)

HELLO!!!


----------



## monix (May 2, 2007)

MannyM said:


> I find it really interesting how there's a general 'goth' and 'tatt' trend with people who are into herps.


 
i am not goth although i get called this sometimes. 

i cannot wait to get tatts. i designed them for everyone else all my life and yet failed to have one. all to do with self critical artist syndrome....
also want dreads.. hard though as i will be moving again soon and will have to get a job (office) so i dont want to make it hard for me. i have a labret but thats it.



on that note i found smtg...


----------



## IsK67 (May 2, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> i dont even dye my hair,..!



No need. Grey is still a colour.


IsK


----------



## salebrosus (May 2, 2007)

How awesome is the Shark Dive Womanator?????????????????
I've done it once before and hanging to go back again.

Simone.


----------



## Mayo (May 2, 2007)

Hey Wormanator what Aquarium is that you are in, Wouldn't be Sydney Aquarium would it ?


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 2, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> How awesome is the Shark Dive Womanator?????????????????
> I've done it once before and hanging to go back again.
> 
> Simone.


Yeah it was UNREAL!!! I've swam with them out in the real ocean as well, however, that was my first shark dive experience and i LOVED IT. I definately want to do it again as well.


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 2, 2007)

Mayo said:


> Hey Wormanator what Aquarium is that you are in, Wouldn't be Sydney Aquarium would it ?


Manly!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 2, 2007)

MannyM said:


> I find it really interesting how there's a general 'goth' and 'tatt' trend with people who are into herps.
> 
> Not me though. I'm your average garden variety Greek male. I'd be the sore thumb in this crew I think.



At least you didn't call us emo 

Not Greek but (i;ll try my greek writing skills) efilinather mou isa, hope that's how you say it?  Can say it but never tried to wtite it!!


----------



## Chris1 (May 2, 2007)

the only greek i know, (taught to me by the 10 year old bosses son)

skata fata.


----------



## bunnykin (May 2, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Sammys a Smurf!


 

ok so i work too damn hard so anyway my sister had an 80s party and on the invite she had pics of 80s icon and it said dress up party so last minute (party that night ) I was at work and... bugger what do I go as? she would go as maddy so i couldnt do that and all the others I could think of were males so .... Yep I went as a smurf ...the whole hog!!! ...... but i was the actual bright blue !...... got to the party ..... everyone was in 80s fashion!!!...... Doh!!!.... So I drank


----------



## Kaotic (May 2, 2007)

this is me on my 21st a couple of weeks back...Before i got too wasted


----------



## Kaotic (May 2, 2007)

me again after a few too many drinks


----------



## Vat69 (May 2, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> At least you didn't call us emo



:lol:
I've been waiting for it though.


----------



## Vat69 (May 2, 2007)

Kaotic said:


> me again after a few too many drinks




You can't tell. Looks like you had a fun night


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 2, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> the only greek i know, (taught to me by the 10 year old bosses son)
> 
> skata fata.



Your naughty!!!  I'm not eating that!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 2, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> :lol:
> I've been waiting for it though.



Thought i would get in first


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 2, 2007)

*...*



shamous1 said:


> Here's a pic of the kids and myself on our Chirstmas prezzies taken X-mas morning.



Adopt me please Shamous


----------



## minusone (May 3, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> :lol:
> I've been waiting for it though.


 

pet hate


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 3, 2007)

Well this is the only one of me I could find - from my graduation dinner last year. But I cut all my hair off on tuesday so its kind of older then I thought...

And no no tatts, I am terrified of needles like the screaming hyperventilating fainting kind of fear.... guess I dont fit the mould either....


----------



## eladidare (May 3, 2007)

this is me with a big **** crab that stole my torch!


----------



## dragon_tail (May 3, 2007)

cant work out the resize!


----------



## Tsidasa (May 3, 2007)

eladidare said:


> this is me with a big **** crab that stole my torch!


roflmfao


----------



## kelly (May 3, 2007)

eladidare said:


> this is me with a big **** crab that stole my torch!


 
hahaha niiice.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 3, 2007)




----------



## DiamondAsh (May 3, 2007)

*LMAO Matt, are you the evicted or evictee ...... :lol: *


----------



## foxysnake (Jun 21, 2007)

Bumpity bump! More pics of whoever is missed out plz!! And minus one, add a few now that I found a thread! I'l post a pic of me, just have to get 1 better than I have at the mo.


----------



## Horsy (Jun 21, 2007)

These are from New Years! While ago now. Sorry if they are big.


----------



## tan (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's one of me foxysnake, just incase you forgot what I looked like since this arvo
Not one of my Olives, one I tried to stuff in my handbag from the local sanctuary - didn't fit though


----------



## hornet (Jun 21, 2007)

few lookers in this thread vat69, you are.....amazing


----------



## Saz (Jun 21, 2007)

Taken on Tuesday, Alex my partner looking a little shocked, me looking a tad drunk, and beautiful Gill.


----------



## hornet (Jun 21, 2007)

SAZ!!!!! i remember what u look like now :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Jun 21, 2007)

Great pics guys!
:lol:
Everyone has seen my ugly mug way too many times! I'm at every bloody APS gathering!


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 21, 2007)

*ANother pic*

Here's another pic in a previous life, back when I was a Virgin:lol:


----------



## Saz (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL Hornet!!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 21, 2007)

haha heres some pics of me -bit old tho (I have different hair now lol)
its interesting to see what people look like
I thought vat was a "he" too


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Teamsherman (Jun 21, 2007)

Serpant_Lady said:


> Well this is the only one of me I could find - from my graduation dinner last year. But I cut all my hair off on tuesday so its kind of older then I thought...



Hi, how you doin?? lol


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 21, 2007)

Cute shermy!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## eerin (Jun 21, 2007)

aussie python lover, so hot right now! LOL

horsy, did you get your inspiration from tv rock cause you totally flaunt it... 

ok thats was bad. you girls from townsville, how did you get the blue off? what did u use?? lol


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 21, 2007)

My God? You are absolutely stunning aussie python lover! Your car??


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes moose my car I make it even more lovely dont I 
ROFLMFAO


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 21, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> Yes moose my car I make it even more lovely dont I
> ROFLMFAO




Hehehehe totally 

Here's my mug  I better post it up as everyone thinks I'm a chick for some reason :lol:


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh woooooooohoooooooo ur hot moose wanna hook up with me and my lowered wrx??? 
LOL


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 21, 2007)

Hehehe you bring the lube, I'll bring the jack  :lol:


----------



## Forensick (Jun 21, 2007)

minusone said:


> Vat is a cutie



i just saw the photo in her profile...
vat is a HOTTIE!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jun 21, 2007)

LMAO...... Nah here is a real pic of me... Sorry it a bit blurry was taken by a dodgey webcam..


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 22, 2007)

couple more of me.... relaxing.....


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jun 22, 2007)

hehe matt thats fun to do! have you ever done running photos?

an old one of my friend below. (i dont have any of me doing it cause i used to not let people touch my shiny new camera :lol but its good fun


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jun 22, 2007)

i suppose i shall add a pic of me too, as thats the point of the thread..

here's one of me hugging a lady in a dog suit! just moments earlier i had guided her as she abseiled down that cliff behind us.

and one of me holding Dean's big girl, Ruby. Not sure what i was saying there..


----------



## minusone (Jun 22, 2007)

new pic from my bands photo shoot a few weeks ago


----------



## hornet (Jun 22, 2007)

your band got a myspace minusone? What do you play?


----------



## minusone (Jun 22, 2007)

www.myspace.com/theriotandthetrauma

i'm the egotistical attention seeking *******. oops, i mean the singer.


----------



## hornet (Jun 22, 2007)

not half bad, great vocals


----------



## hornet (Jun 22, 2007)

i think you would have to be one of the youngest aps members i know of, alot more mature then some aswell


----------



## minusone (Jun 22, 2007)

hornet said:


> not half bad, great vocals


 

thanks


----------



## minusone (Jun 22, 2007)

nikki, you're only 10??

would not have guessed that


----------



## sweethips12 (Jun 22, 2007)

here are some pics of my partner and i....they are a couple months old...and yeah i dont fit the mould either...im a elvis prezley fan, who loves disney movies and reads boooks and works in a bookstore!!

soory the photos are prob big...i dont know how to resize them


----------



## hornet (Jun 22, 2007)

wow i actually thought she was 12-13, shes more mature then some of the 14-15yr olds here


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday for 2 July Nikki 
I hope you get lots of pressies!!!

Jess you are such a sweet couple!!! I love seeing people happy 
(I'm such a hopeless romantic)

Below are some pics of me...... 

1) Me & my wonderful mum Jenny at our annual conference which was held in Fiji last year!!
2) Me & the man of my dreams Wayne!!! He's my best friend, my rock and everything I've ever wanted in a man!! 
3) Me & my other man Erwin our 7ft diamond python.... he loves his mummy... hehe!!

It's great seeing people and being able to put a face to a name when you're chatting! This was a great idea!!! Keep the pics coming!!

Cheers,
Mell


----------



## stary boy (Jun 22, 2007)

HAHAHAH look at alex's face even when hes not talking with his funny accent he makes me laugh  But i didnt sya that :shock:





Saz said:


> Taken on Tuesday, Alex my partner looking a little shocked, me looking a tad drunk, and beautiful Gill.


----------



## sweethips12 (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks Mell, oh you and your diamond are just the cuties little couple lol


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 22, 2007)

Why thank you Jess 
Yes there is a bit of jealousy between the 2 boys over who gets more mummy time  :lol:


----------



## Littlebullydog (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's my pic, with of course a Littlebullydog


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok heres goes.... obviously my eyes where photoshopped....


----------



## Hetty (Jun 22, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> couple more of me.... relaxing.....



Looks comfy :lol:


----------



## sweethips12 (Jun 22, 2007)

Sounds like at my place....i swear everytime we go to watch a movie i just HAVE to get my snakes out so poor little Jake feels so rejected. hehehe. he will get over it  lol


----------



## Miss B (Jun 22, 2007)

Me with my partner Anthony:


----------



## DiamondAsh (Jun 22, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> Here's another pic in a previous life, back when I was a Virgin:lol:



*Nice ride you have there Shamous .. *


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 22, 2007)

MannyM said:


> I find it really interesting how there's a general 'goth' and 'tatt' trend with people who are into herps.
> 
> Not me though. I'm your average garden variety Greek male. I'd be the sore thumb in this crew I think.



hahaha same here I kinda don't fit in but I have some very large snakes though, absolutly addictive I say and looking into getting 5 more pairs in the next 2 years. lol what my man don't know won't hurt him hahaha

4 snakes 
2 tattoos and just designed my 3rd I'll get it after my weddinglol

heres my man and me at his birthday dinner.
and a real crappy on of me and my 8 foot snake Medusa.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 22, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> now now plz ladies dont be jealous of me cause This was taken at my last bikini modelling job.



oh my god simone must of been a few years ago cause I am sure if that was you now I would of never fit in your loung room :lol:


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 22, 2007)

its funny how there is so many more girls on this site then there is males  go us herpy chicks lol oh and herpy men lol

I'm thinking of dying my hair again probably black with red foils again and straightened, my man would love me becoming goth he just loves the look he thinks its sexy. I just want to be sexy for him too, I feel very boring and non sexy.

oh well cheers for all showing there mugs.

cheers Jody


----------



## freerider (Jun 22, 2007)

Blurry photo of me juggling a laccie after he had been in the sun all morning......


----------



## Bryony (Jun 22, 2007)

Pythons Rule said:


> its funny how there is so many more girls on this site then there is males  go us herpy chicks lol oh and herpy men lol



LOL about 4 years ago there were only about 10 active APS female members....
So good to see more 

Although it is hard to tell who is male and who is female by the username.....


----------



## eladidare (Jun 22, 2007)

i think i fit the stereotype to some degree, i listen to loud music, bit of a lunatic!
but i still have one thing in common with everyone else in this world!
and that is..... i hate Celine Dion!!!


----------



## eladidare (Jun 22, 2007)

im the dude by the way!


----------



## cheyno (Jun 22, 2007)

Heres one of me Pirrahna fishing in Brazil, and one of me surfing at home. Only photos I've got on my computer at work with me in them.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 22, 2007)

eladidare said:


> i think i fit the stereotype to some degree, i listen to loud music, bit of a lunatic!
> but i still have one thing in common with everyone else in this world!
> and that is..... i hate Celine Dion!!!


 
I thought the one thing in common was the blue truckie singlet :lol:

donk


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 22, 2007)

cheyno said:


> Heres one of me Pirrahna fishing in Brazil, and one of me surfing at home. Only photos I've got on my computer at work with me in them.


 
That wave looks pretty fat, where abouts is it?

donk


----------



## eladidare (Jun 22, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> I thought the one thing in common was the blue truckie singlet :lol:
> 
> donk


 
nah donk, im the dude with the doors shirt on...


----------



## cheyno (Jun 22, 2007)

At home in Kiama (South Coast), on one of the rock ledges that comes to life with a bit of swell. And yeah, its pretty fat!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hmmm Kiama!!! We used to live in Shellharbour in another life!!! My hubby & I loved going to Kiama, it's a gorgeous little town!! Haven't been there since last June though so we'd love to go back for a visit again!! Maybe next year (got too much happening this year)!!!!
One of my fav spots though was going up to Saddleback Mountain for a picnic or out at Bass Point of a night listening to the ocean!!!
Thanks for the memories Cheyno!! 
And I'll second the swell, it can get pretty huge there!!


----------



## eladidare (Jun 22, 2007)

i was born in kiama!!! lived in oak flats and lake illawarra till i was 5!!!


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 22, 2007)

eladidare said:


> i was born in kiama!!! lived in oak flats and lake illawarra till i was 5!!!


 
I did a faif bit of work down shell harbour, used to stay a the lake view tavern, its unreal they have toppless waitresses every Wed and Thur day night 

donk


----------



## kelly (Jun 22, 2007)

I say we need a picture of da_donkey....
Partly because I can't imagine you to be anything besides an actual donkey :lol:


----------



## stary boy (Jun 22, 2007)

kelly said:


> I say we need a picture of da_donkey....
> Partly because I can't imagine you to be anything besides an actual donkey :lol:


 

OMG me to!! all i can see is this big hairy .a.s.s


----------



## kelly (Jun 22, 2007)

stary boy said:


> OMG me to!! all i can see is this big hairy .a.s.s



Hahaha I know!!
Seriously I imagine an actual donkey sitting at a computer making witty comments...


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 22, 2007)

Come on donkey....... plllleeeeeeeeeaaaasssseeee????

PICTURE, PICTURE, PICTURE!!!! :lol:

My hubby likes that tavern too for some strange reason??? You wouldn't know what it is would you??


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry to dissapoint you guys but im not hairy.....my GF wont let me post my face on the net...sorry


----------



## Forensick (Jun 22, 2007)

omg.... i'd recognise that body anywhere!
you're my favourite porn star!
i loved you in "tinks alive IV: daddies revenge"


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 22, 2007)

VERY FUNNY DONKEY!!!!


----------



## stary boy (Jun 22, 2007)

ewww that guy has a weird shape lol he looks all oblong


----------



## Bryony (Jun 22, 2007)

LOL minus the donk pic.... 
DAMN we got some APS hotties!


----------



## minusone (Jun 22, 2007)

bryony, you still haven't posted your pic


=s


----------



## sweethips12 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah Bryony....no all of us have seen you yet


----------



## Bryony (Jun 22, 2007)

lol
EVERYONE has seen me before  
This is of me and Slatey back in 2004 when i won his balls :shock:






Christmas balls that is 

Old pic....and i had pink and blond hair back then :lol:
My look changes so often this pic will just have to do


----------



## sweethips12 (Jun 22, 2007)

i love the pink and blonde!! im getting something like that done soon.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 22, 2007)

I was pink and blond for about 6 months...then pink and black (my fav combo!) for about 8 months.....now i am an icey blond color....retro cut 

Will be different again soon


----------



## stary boy (Jun 22, 2007)

ME and BRY!


no more picture as its too pornographic lol not really jsut wanted to make all you desperate men on here kick themselfves for not looking earlier


----------



## kelly (Jun 22, 2007)

Tsb!


----------



## Bryony (Jun 22, 2007)

Gees maddy!
Could have at least posted a nice one  Well at least you look nice 


Damn girl! Can't wait for my next cairns trip 
May just be booted out this time round :lol:


----------



## minusone (Jun 22, 2007)

oh my


----------



## kelly (Jun 22, 2007)

You're both sexy


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 22, 2007)

agreed =D we shoulda took a photo of us last night kel, except i looked like death warmed over, you looked good though =)


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 22, 2007)

Me and the boy.....next photo of me will be the one on the flier they hand out at my funeral


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 22, 2007)

urodacus_au said:


> Me and the boy.....next photo of me will be the one on the flier they hand out at my funeral


not if i get near you with my camera again =D


----------



## kelly (Jun 22, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> agreed =D we shoulda took a photo of us last night kel, except i looked like death warmed over, you looked good though =)



I thought you looked good!!
I was in my corporate woman outfit 
We must meet again and take a picture haha!!


----------



## oxyranus (Jun 22, 2007)

couple of me dont know if they are going to work as i havent posted many pics .


----------



## oxyranus (Jun 22, 2007)

nah they didnt ?


----------



## oxyranus (Jun 22, 2007)

Any one know how to get the url my pic just says text10


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 22, 2007)

You clicking on 'manage attatchments' and uploading the pics from your computer that way? All thats getting posted is the file path within your computer.


----------



## minusone (Jun 22, 2007)

click "advance reply"
then the little black paper clip.
browse for your pic
upload


----------



## NotoriouS (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey guys, i'm kinda new here... so i dont know many of you.. good idea thread idea though! we'll here I am.. its a little old though.. got a bit of beard going now


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome then Oshakoor!!! We are (mostly) a nice bunch of people to hang out with!!! :lol:
Enjoy and we'd love to see pics of what reptiles you have 
Cheers,
Mell


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jun 22, 2007)

kelly said:


> Tsb!




You called? lol


No really though, does TSB stand for anything? I've never seen it before.


----------



## Beechy (Jun 22, 2007)

This is my favouite pic. It is me with my first of three sons.


----------



## Forensick (Jun 22, 2007)

oooo.... bryony is a hottie too...
and to be honest, i was picture a rather (very) large early 30's heavy acne....

its generally what is behind avatars like that....

me is ashamed


----------



## stary boy (Jun 23, 2007)

thesilverbeast said:


> You called? lol
> 
> 
> No really though, does TSB stand for anything? I've never seen it before.


 

OMG YES!! its kelly, tsidasa and my thing 

TSB = top shelf babes


get it right nuhhh uhhh:lol:


----------



## Forensick (Jun 23, 2007)

i guess its time i stop perving, and contribute.


Me looking charmingly exhausted after a 14 hour shift.... the 8th in a row (i love christmas)... about 3 years ago.





"move into '92" with a friend of mine at our early 90's party





My pasty white skin locked in an eternal battle with the forces of "flash" are coming up next


----------



## Forensick (Jun 23, 2007)

i'm all evil


----------



## Forensick (Jun 23, 2007)

i was too.... just edited out... sucks having blue eyes
clare (the girl) refuses to let anyone remove her red eye tho.....
in joke...


----------

